# centrifugal switch is stuck open



## mon (Feb 22, 2011)

where is the centrifugal switch for a coleman evcon furnace
model# dgat070bdd 
serial#970138098

Ive checked all fans and Ive changed the limit switch


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

That motor has no centrifugal switch.

It's a direct drive. 

Check to see if you are getting power to the motor when its running.


----------



## mon (Feb 22, 2011)

it shows on the panel that the light that flashes 3times means the centrifugal switch is open and there is a diagram that shows there is one on the furnace however I am not able to locate the switch.....


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Parts blow up shows no switch.

Could be in the booster motor....you sure it does say pressure switch?



I


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

Previous 
 Return to the Product List 
 Next 








larger image 
larger image 
*Coleman Booster Motor/Centrifugal Switch 7990-317P/A*

* $88.00*

Combination booster motor and centrifugal switch. Centrifugal switch cannot be sold separately. Replaces 7990-317 & 7990-317P.


----------



## mon (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you for your help , that was very useful......


----------



## hvaclover (Oct 2, 2008)

No prob..

Wait 'til you get my bill:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## gang5ta boogie (Oct 18, 2011)

*centrifugal switch*

where do i locate this switch on the colmen model DGAT090BDE....AND HOW DO I REPLACE IT? do i have to replace the blower too?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

http://www.mobilehomedepotmi.com/parts_pages/htg_ac/furn_dgam_dgat_dlas.html


----------



## gang5ta boogie (Oct 18, 2011)

*centrifugal switch*

still dont know where my switch is? it does not show the (centrifugal switch) is there another name for it? and is it some thing i can order and install myself?
thanks for help


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Booster motor and switch are an assembly and can't be purchased seperately, the diagram I had attached shows the breakdown of the assmebly and were it is located on the furnace.

Mark


----------



## gang5ta boogie (Oct 18, 2011)

*centrifugal switch*

im sorry but i dont see it...is it the 6-10 (booster motor/assembly)


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

yes exactly


----------



## gang5ta boogie (Oct 18, 2011)

*centrifugal switch*

thanks allot u made it easier for to find it...now one in my area sells them to non-licensed ppl so where can i buy one at?


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

It is list here

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...04/0912100/10042555/00001?blt=06&prst=&shdMod=

Mark


----------

